# New E90 computer pic close to the real thing?



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

FrenchBoy said:


> Wow, it seems the entire Boston autoX crew is online right now :thumbup:


Nice sig! I congratulate the photgrapher!  BTW, when are we putting sways in? I'm up for it any time soon, but I am working the last WE of the month...


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

LarryN said:


> Nice sig! I congratulate the photgrapher!  BTW, when are we putting sways in? I'm up for it any time soon, but I am working the last WE of the month...


Thanks for being such a sharp photographer :thumbup:

I was actually thinking about asking you if you would be available next Saturday or Sunday, but it looks like the weather is not going to be that great. So I am not sure. What do you think? If you are working on 3/27 and 2/28, then maybe we can install them the first weekend of April, i.e. the weekend before the EVO school. Let me know what works best for you.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

I'd like to help with the sways too. First weekend of April would work for me. Nic, maybe we should flush our cars' brake fluid this Sunday so you can focus on the sways after that - forecast is for mid-40s and dry. FWIW, we are going skiing the following weekend so I won't be around.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

brave1heart said:


> I'd like to help with the sways too. First weekend of April would work for me. Nic, maybe we should flush our cars' brake fluid this Sunday so you can focus on the sways after that - forecast is for mid-40s and dry. FWIW, we are going skiing the following weekend so I won't be around.


4/3 is fine for me as well. I have the garage that's heated now, so doesn't matter if it's cold out... We can just park your car in there for a half hr or so to warm it up enough to work on it.

-Larry


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Since this is veering a little off topic, I will continue the conversation privately.

Brave1Heart, LarryN,
Check you mail...

FrenchBoy


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

I thought that there were two different types of federalization. One was with the body style and the other was with the powertrain. I.e., if the 325iT meets safety standards, they'd only have to ensure that the 330iT didn't violate EPA emissions standards. I recall that this is why it's (relatively) easy to federalize E34 M5 tourings. Of course, I could be very wrong.

I suspect that people did their research and figured that they just wouldn't sell that many 330iTs. In Europe where folks like to mix hauling stuff with hauling ass, it works. Here, though, I suspect the number of potential 330iT buyers is minimal. Given that, I'm pretty sure that it was simply the cost of the *overhead* (sales, marketing, support, etc.) that prohibits the sale of the 330iT here, not the cost of federalization. Basically, the target market here is looking for different stuff.

Now, personally, I think a 330iT would be cool. However, I don't think I could have slid the added expense by my wife. A fairly loaded 325iT cost us $33,800. I suspect a loaded 330iT would add at least $5,000 on to that. Besides, in all honestly, the 325 is more than fast enough for public roads, and more than fast enough to get me tickets. :eeps:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

...the 325 is more than fast enough for public roads, and more than fast enough to get me tickets. :eeps:[/QUOTE] 
Yep indeed, my loaded 325iT was $39,500 so add a $5,000 to that and I'm looking at $45,000 which I would not mind at all... but it would be about the same as the X5....:yikes:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

mgorgel said:


> Yep indeed, my loaded 325iT was $39,500 so add a $5,000 to that and I'm looking at $45,000 which I would not mind at all... but it would be about the same as the X5....:yikes:


I didn't think it was possible top have a non-XiT 325 to get up that high, and if you paid that much for a 325iT... ouch!


----------

